# Need a blank recommendation



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

OK.. i have an 11' rod i love that will cast 2-3 oz a mile.. it's light for it's size, but i'm looking for something smaller and lighter..

thinking around 9' or 9'6... will cast 1/2 - 2.. NEVER more than two... 3/4 - 1 3/4 mostly.... jigs, metal, small poppers mostly.. open beach kinda rod... mostly smaller fish... lightweight is at a premium.. it has to be able to cast 2oz but i REALLY want it as light action as possible.. not looking for something with a "good usable range of 1-3"

hope this makes sense.. help?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Perhaps a WRI 923? Surf Cat can probably tell you a bit more about the blank. 

Also, have you looked into the blanks that manufacturers lable "steelhead" blanks? They are typically 8-10' long and designed to throw up to 2oz.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*the 923*

is nice, rated 1-3 but loads up nicely with 1 1/2, think it may top out near 2, tho rated to 3oz, I think that's too much weight for the rod. Not saying it would break just that 1 1/2 seems the sweet spot.

I just finished the rod MOnday and took it out for a test drive yesterday, was tossing 1 1/2 oz hopkins about 75- 80 yds, fairly effortless.

Only downside- one piece rod

Think I know where you can get a deal on the blank if your looking for one.

PM me if interested in a blank


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*one problem*

I fondled the smaller wheels blanks at the rod building show back in the winter.. just awesome.. but i have to have a two piece rod due to airplane travel..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*understood*

the one piece blanks do pose transport issues for most- I can see where air travel would be even more difficult.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

heres a thought..... See if you can find a used 9ft tica spinning rod and rebuild it. theyre 2 piece blanks, and throw a stingsilver a country mile, well atleast mine does  A new rod can be had for under 75$. thats cheaper than alotta blanks out there....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The Rainshadow SU1145F would be perfect for this, and it's not too outrageously expensive. I think FS4U carries it for 105. I love mine, and it will launch a 1 oz Stingsilver out of sight.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*any idea...*

how does the batson su compare to the allstar 1145 that is no longer made.. i recall that rod being able to cast up to 4... are they significantly different?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

2 is about top end for that blank so says Batson, but I tossed 3 with yesterday and it was pretty good. Didn't really hit it hard though. I've never had another 1145 to compare, so I can't say much about that.


----------



## WormGuts (Jul 20, 2007)

Look into the Arra 1083. Light as a feather, it may not get any lighter than that and can pop pencils very well. I have 2. Really nice blanks.


----------

